# Plywood Stocking Cut Out!



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 13, 2015)

i'm getting the hang of the scroll saw.
for this project i'm using 1/4" sanded birch plywood and a template i modified on the computer.
the birch plywood in 1/4" is very inexpensive at the box store that rimes with dome depot.
it was less than $10 for a conveniently sized 1/4 sheet, that will render many projects.
this project will come in around $3 including paint & wood  




stay tuned.....


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 13, 2015)

Is it 5 mm underlayment?  That is what I have been using on some projects.  It is cheap, nice quality, and available in several sheet sizes down to fairly small at big box lumber stores.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2015)

i got a really beautifully sanded piece for way less than i thought i could.
from what i understand some furniture makers will use this stuff for drawer bottoms.
it seems like it's pretty rigid considering it's thickness.
it really cuts very well with the scroll saw and a fine blade.
there can be some tearout. i'm not quite sure the best method of reduction of that but i am open to suggestions.
since i'm not good at this, i chalk it up to imperfect perfection , sand it up, and continue on!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2015)

It comes down to blade style Mike, I like the ones that cut on the up and down stroke. How fast you feed with a good blade and the blade speed are all factors as well. People have to get used to slowing down and taking your time with a scroll saw to get good results and a smooth cut.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 14, 2015)

I just finished 30 snowman cut outs for our home school co-op. The plywood I used (lowes) sucked up the paint like a sponge. I ended up using spray primer.
I gang cut mine 5 at a time on the wood bandsaw, with a 1/8" 6tpi blade.



I finnished one so my wife can show the kids what it will look like.
When they are done they are going to give them to the elderly at a local nursing home.

My wife is already comming up with more "ideas" for more ply-silouets. Im thinking some more saw dust might be in my future!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2015)

Looking Good Jake!!!!
i hadn't considered ganging them up to make an army.
Great idea!!!


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 14, 2015)

I cut the plywood into rectangles then stuck them together with Scotch brand double sided tape. Make shure the blade and table are suare, or the cutouts on the bottom will look funky.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## brino (Dec 14, 2015)

Mike, You'll be a full fledged wood-worker before you know it!

To minimize tear-out, try blades that only cut on the down stroke and a zero clearance insert in the table.

-brino


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 14, 2015)

For people who don't have a scroll saw, that shape could be easily done using a router and a template bit. I do rocket fins and centering rings this way with double stick tape holding the plywood sheets and template together. I sand the edges while they are all together, then gently pry them apart to sand the faces. 


Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 14, 2015)

thanks for all the replies and suggestions!!!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 16, 2015)

Regular masking tape laid down along the cut line also helps.
It would be easy on the Stocking, not so much on the Snowman.

I believe you just gave me an idea of what to do up for the missus for a present.
Need to go see if my scroll saw is working...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 17, 2015)

here's it painted up!


thanks for reading
thanks for the tips and suggestions!


----------

